# Gpu-Z and Gtx570



## gR3iF (Dec 26, 2010)

Is there any reasons the tool doesn't work correct?

You can start it, it shows the right values on startup page but the clock detection isnt right....

Although gpuz sets the card in 3d mode @startup. Afterwards the clocks are dropping but gpuz doesnt recognize this..... after maybe one minute it gets the readings.


Pic:











The bars feels like sloppy... like gpuz has problems to get accurate readings. Cpuz reading seems to be correct most times.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 26, 2010)

first image I see that the ram speed is listed as 950, which is right, ( X4 for actual running speed) the right image has it listed as 1900 (X2 for actual speed). No big deal there.

The second image, I see GPUz wasnt open that long. Try leaving it open just a bit longer at idle and see if the clocks dont drop all the way there too, looks like they are hitting the middle step fine.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 26, 2010)

gR3iF said:


> Although gpuz sets the card in 3d mode @startup



it doesnt actually "do" it intentionally. whatever gpuz does causes the nvidia card to think it is loaded enough to switch to 3d clocks


----------



## gR3iF (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep the card switches to 3d Clocks afterwards cpuz detects new speed with 50/100/135 and Gpuz takes another minute to switch. Regardless f the Continue in Background switch.


The question is just if this minute waiting time is normal.


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2010)

gR3iF said:


> The question is just if this minute waiting time is normal.



Yes.


----------

